# Israel Threatening Iran



## Orange_Juice (Aug 30, 2008)

So Iran wants long term investment money? That doesn't sound like suicidal maniacs to me. I can live with a nuclear Iran, and I suppose we all will pretty sooon, no matter what the Isarelis and their warmongering government think

Report: Israel won't allow a nuclear Iran | Iran news | Jerusalem Post

Sneh also visited Switzerland and Austria last week in an attempt to lobby them against the Iranian threat. Both countries have announced massive long-term investments in Iranian gas and oil fields for the next decade. 

"Talk of the Jewish Holocaust and Israel's security doesn't impress these guys," Sneh said wryly. 

Hearing his hosts speak of their future investments, Sneh replied quietly "it's a shame, *because Ido will light all this up*." He was referring to Maj. Gen. Ido Nehushtan, the recently appointed IAF commander and the man most likely to be the one to orchestrate Israel's attack on Iran's nuclear facilities, should this become a necessity. 

"Investing in Iran in 2008," Sneh told his Austrian hosts, "is like investing in the Krupp steelworks in 1938, it's a high risk investment." The Austrians, according to Sneh, turned pale.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 30, 2008)

it's going to be fun watching Russia put a "missile defense" in iran if we put the same in Poland.


Russia's Iran nuclear link angers US
But there is one issue threatening to come between them: an $800m nuclear reactor being built by the Russians in Iran.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2198913.stm


----------



## Bootneck (Aug 30, 2008)

Shogun said:


> it's going to be fun watching Russia put a "missile defense" in iran if we put the same in Poland.



They won't need to. They'll just sell them this:



> Russia has successfully tested a stealth missile able to penetrate the US defence system being built in Poland.
> 
> Russia tests stealth missile that could penetrate US shield - Telegraph


----------



## Jeepers (Aug 31, 2008)

Shogun said:


> it's going to be fun watching Russia put a "missile defense" in iran if we put the same in Poland.
> 
> 
> Russia's Iran nuclear link angers US
> ...



Dude.. the missiles are already enroute to Cuba...


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2008)

Jeepers said:


> Dude.. the missiles are already enroute to Cuba...



no--that was Gustav that hit it !


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2008)

Jeepers said:


> Dude.. the missiles are already enroute to Cuba...


Is this 1962


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Is this 1962



I guess Jeepers thinks so.


----------



## Inferno (Aug 31, 2008)

That will be very special sitting in Iran.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 31, 2008)

Israel has no right to stop Iran having nuclear power. Instead of trying to stop Iran becoming nuclear Israel should try to stop Arab nations hating them.


----------



## clazona (Aug 31, 2008)

Seraph said:


> Israel has no right to stop Iran having nuclear power. Instead of trying to stop Iran becoming nuclear Israel should try to stop Arab nations hating them.



The President of Iran made threats against Israel.  Do you really think Iran is going to use nuclear power for domestic use?   Or is Iran going to use it to build a bomb that could be delivered to Israel?   Did you read comments that the President of Iran directed at Israel?


----------



## Seraph (Aug 31, 2008)

Iran wouldnt use nukes against Israel for the same reasons Russia didnt against America.

Israels tactic of preventing Arab nations going nuclear just isnt a viable long term strategy. Nuclear technology is old now and getting easier to do all the time, and with global warming nuclear is becoming a much more desirable way to produce energy. Israel really should try to get on with its neighbours instead of threatening them.


----------



## clazona (Aug 31, 2008)

Seraph said:


> Iran wouldn&#8217;t use nukes against Israel for the same reasons Russia didn&#8217;t against America.
> 
> Israel&#8217;s tactic of preventing Arab nations going nuclear just isn&#8217;t a viable long term strategy. Nuclear technology is old now and getting easier to do all the time, and with global warming nuclear is becoming a much more desirable way to produce energy. Israel really should try to get on with its neighbours instead of threatening them.



But would you be worried when a guy like Iran's president talks about annihilating Israel?  Just the incident up north with Lebanon is a sign of concern.   Iran supporting Hezbollah, and Hezbollah firing rockets into their country.  Added, they could turn that Nuclear technology for military use.  Why would they?  Because if they want to destroy Israel, they would have the arsenal to do so.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 31, 2008)

What Im trying to say is attempting to prevent hostile countries around them gaining nuclear technology indefinitely isnt feasible. A better option is to address the reasons they are hostile.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 31, 2008)

There have been plenty of UN resolutions disapproving of the behaviour of Israel. Nearly half of the 88 resolutions against Israel "condemned", "censured" or "deplored" the member state or its actions. Also, in the UN General Assembly, 429 resolutions against Israel were passed, and Israel was condemned 321 times.

And there&#8217;s the times when resolutions were vetoed by the US despite often 14 of the 15 Security Council members voting for them jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/UN/usvetoes.html

So maybe if Israel stopped behaving so badly Muslim countries around them wouldn&#8217;t be so unfriendly.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2008)

Seraph said:


> Iran wouldnt use nukes against Israel for the same reasons Russia didnt against America.
> 
> Israels tactic of preventing Arab nations going nuclear just isnt a viable long term strategy. Nuclear technology is old now and getting easier to do all the time, and with global warming nuclear is becoming a much more desirable way to produce energy. Israel really should try to get on with its neighbours instead of threatening them.



We are talking about a guy who supports the strapping of bombs  onto children to kill opponents. Do you honestly think that Iran wont use nukes on Israel for the same reason Russia didn't on America? I dont.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2008)

Seraph said:


> There have been plenty of UN resolutions disapproving of the behaviour of Israel. Nearly half of the 88 resolutions against Israel "condemned", "censured" or "deplored" the member state or its actions. Also, in the UN General Assembly, 429 resolutions against Israel were passed, and Israel was condemned 321 times.
> 
> And theres the times when resolutions were vetoed by the US despite often 14 of the 15 Security Council members voting for them jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/UN/usvetoes.html
> 
> So maybe if Israel stopped behaving so badly Muslim countries around them wouldnt be so unfriendly.



Yeah. how dare they try to stay alive!


----------



## editec (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd be concerned if I were an Israeli, too.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Seraph said:


> There have been plenty of UN resolutions disapproving of the behaviour of Israel. Nearly half of the 88 resolutions against Israel "condemned", "censured" or "deplored" the member state or its actions. Also, in the UN General Assembly, 429 resolutions against Israel were passed, and Israel was condemned 321 times.
> 
> And there&#8217;s the times when resolutions were vetoed by the US despite often 14 of the 15 Security Council members voting for them jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/UN/usvetoes.html
> 
> So maybe if Israel stopped behaving so badly Muslim countries around them wouldn&#8217;t be so unfriendly.


uh, are you SERIOUS?????????


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

Seraph said:


> Israel has no right to stop Iran having nuclear power. Instead of trying to stop Iran becoming nuclear Israel should try to stop Arab nations hating them.



This is the dumbest fucking statement I have seen in my years here. First, Israel is in the same geographic region as Iran. Iran has sworn the destruction of the Zionist state. Iran having nukes is not any different than Russia putting them in Cuba. Israel has every right to prevent the destruction of itself. Second, getting Arabs to stop hating Jews is like getting Bostonians to stop hating the Yankees. Get a fuckin' clue.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

Seraph said:


> There have been plenty of UN resolutions disapproving of the behaviour of Israel. Nearly half of the 88 resolutions against Israel "condemned", "censured" or "deplored" the member state or its actions. Also, in the UN General Assembly, 429 resolutions against Israel were passed, and Israel was condemned 321 times.
> 
> And theres the times when resolutions were vetoed by the US despite often 14 of the 15 Security Council members voting for them jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/UN/usvetoes.html
> 
> So maybe if Israel stopped behaving so badly Muslim countries around them wouldnt be so unfriendly.



Maybe if Muslim countries weren't hell bent on destroying Israel, then Irael would not have take action. Try walking to school or work in the morning with the constant fear that the guy next to you is strapped with plastic explosives. Listen to stories of Auschwitz and Borgen-Belsen from your grandparents and try not to be a little paranoid and proactive. Have you Olympic team slaughterd by terrorists at a world event promoting peace and see if you don't get a little defensive. Like I said before, get a fuckin clue.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

onthefence said:


> This is the dumbest fucking statement I have seen in my years here. First, Israel is in the same geographic region as Iran. Iran has sworn the destruction of the Zionist state. Iran having nukes is not any different than Russia putting them in Cuba. Israel has every right to prevent the destruction of itself. Second, getting Arabs to stop hating Jews is like *getting Bostonians to stop hating the Yankees*. Get a fuckin' clue.


 that might actually be easier


----------



## Inferno (Sep 1, 2008)

Aren't they always.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

hey on, thats a really bad photoshop
and i think the first time i saw it they used Bush

and its really too lagre for a sig


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> hey on, thats a really bad photoshop
> and i think the first time i saw it they used Bush
> 
> and its really too lagre for a sig



Doesn't make it less funny


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2008)

onthefence said:


> Maybe if Muslim countries weren't hell bent on destroying Israel, then Irael would not have take action. Try walking to school or work in the morning with the constant fear that the guy next to you is strapped with plastic explosives. Listen to stories of Auschwitz and Borgen-Belsen from your grandparents and try not to be a little paranoid and proactive. Have you Olympic team slaughterd by terrorists at a world event promoting peace and see if you don't get a little defensive. Like I said before, get a fuckin clue.


The Zionist Nazi Jews who control Israel are the scum of the earth,

Israel is the bully of the region. All Israel does is terrorize their neighbors.

No wonder Israel is despised and hated.

The whole world will rejoice when Israel No longer exists!!


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> The Zionist Nazi Jews who control Israel are the scum of the earth,
> 
> Israel is the bully of the region. All Israel does is terrorize their neighbors.
> 
> ...



Case in point


----------



## editec (Sep 1, 2008)

The thing about the Islamic world, or at least a lot of it, is that it is failing as a society to do much for its people.

But rather than acknowledge most of its failings are the result of the soceity itself,* it chooses to blame the Western world*.

And then along comes Israel, (a western colony in Islam, one whose creation I think was a terrible mistake) and we give the Mullahs just the excuse they need to keep control over their people.

Sooner or later, enough brothers of Islam are going to wake up and realize that even if there were no Israel, most of the Arab people would still be living in squalor because _their _governments (perhaps even _their society generally_) doesn't work very well when it comes to sharing the wealthy, or incentivizing or making it possible for its own people to be very productive. (oh, BTW, treating half your population like slaves and children is a really bad idea, too)

Now I'm perfectly willing to let the people of Islam live any way that suits them. I suspect most people in the West feel the same, to be honest. 

After all, it's their society and their lands, they have every right to design it to suit their needs.

But I do so wish they'd stop imagining that if they defeated the Infidel WEST their lives would get better. *They won't.*

Islam will have a golden age _again_, when Islam's leadership and people decide they're going to do those things it takes to make golden ages happen. they'll have to work out the details, but I think there's plenty of smart Arabs who understand what it takes to make a fuctional society.

The West can't make that happen for them, and we can't prevent it from happening, either. 

*We do not control their governments and we don't control any other aspect of their society, either.*

So no amount of terrorist bombings in the WEST is EVER going to fix the Islamic world.

Even if the WEST were totally our of all Islamic lands, even if Islamic nations controlled every drop of oil and every aspect of their lives, Islam won't become as affluent as the WEST until Islamic nations CHOOSE to empower its own people _to make themselves affluent._

I went to school with a lot of people from the Islamic world...they're just as bright as us, just as capable as us, too. Incidently, if you befriend these people they are _truly_ stand up guys. They'd give you the shirt off their back, they're honest and thoughly decent people.

So the path the Islamic nations take is really up to them, _not us._

The WEST cannot stop Islam from becoming great, only ISLAM can prevent that from happening*...*just as most of the nations of Islam have been doing for the last 400 years.

You can't send you kids to school and have them study the Koran all day and expect them to go out and create an affluent society with that. A moral society perhaps, but a fuctional modern one?  Not a chance.

And you've GOT to educate ALL your people, too, not just the rich ones. All that leads to is a feudal society which is a poorer society overall.

I'm finding it soemwhat ironic that I'm lecturing the Islamic world about how to get out of the mess they're in, given that I see the Western world starting to make the same social and political mistakes that caused the downfall of the Islamic world so long ago.

Power and alluence at the top breeds contempt for the people, and contempt for the people inevitably leads to the fall of empires.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 1, 2008)

What can I say, I love Israel and want it to be a peaceful and happy place.

Yes DiveCon, I am serious. Israel has behaved pretty poorly over the years, and the UN has recognised this on many occasions, condemning and deploring its actions. I fully understand the supposed justifications of its actions, but its simply not conducive to long term peace and stability reacting in such a disproportionate, discriminatory and often illegal way.

And yes onthefence, of course Israel has the right to prevent the destruction of itself. But its my opinion and the opinion of many people I know, including Jews, that Israel is going about it in the wrong way.  

But if you think love thy neighbour is an erroneous policy and theres no hope of reconciliation ever then its really sad.


----------



## mightypeon (Sep 1, 2008)

editec said:


> The thing about the Islamic world, or at least a lot of it, is that it is failing as a society to do much for its people.
> 
> But rather than acknowledge most of its failings are the result of the soceity itself,* it chooses to blame the Western world*.
> 
> ...



I personally believe that the Downfall of Islam was not done by the west. During the Crusades, the Moslems were able to mount a significant, and finally succesfull defense, they also had a higher level of civilization.
They then continued to defeat the Byzantine Empire and marched all the way up to Vienna. What did them in was, in my opinion, that several of their states turned into dogmatic theocracys. 
The Ottoman Empire was an Islamic state that was tolerant (there is a reason why many Spanish Jews fled there) and (for a long time) undogmatic. It continued to be a significant power until WW1, where it, as a matter of fact, fought longer than Germany.
Bottomline: Turn into a theocracy => State goes down the drain.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2008)

onthefence said:


> Case in point


Case in point of what?


----------



## steeliniraq (Sep 1, 2008)

Seraph said:


> What Im trying to say is attempting to prevent hostile countries around them gaining nuclear technology indefinitely isnt feasible. A better option is to address the reasons they are hostile.



You mean like because they are taught to hate everyone that isn't Muslim?  Their president said he is going to wipe Israel of the face of the map.  What about that don't you get?  They aren't saying they want nukes for defensive purposes, they are saying they want them to kill Israel!


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2008)

steeliniraq said:


> They aren't saying they want nukes for defensive purposes, they are saying they want them to kill Israel!


Please provide evidence where the President of Iran said that. Thank You


----------



## Shogun (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Please provide evidence where the President of Iran said that. Thank You



THAT is the punchline.  Watch as they scramble to disregard that the infamous quote was nothing more than propaganda bullshit from isreal used to gather as much sympathy as possible.



Lost in translation
Experts confirm that Iran's president did not call for Israel to be 'wiped off the map'. Reports that he did serve to strengthen western hawks.

Lost in translation | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## steeliniraq (Sep 1, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FckLO8HcNyo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FckLO8HcNyo[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Sep 1, 2008)

steeliniraq said:


> YouTube - Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad: "Death to Israel"



gosh.. I WONDER who interpreted that?


*yawn*


----------



## steeliniraq (Sep 1, 2008)

Shogun said:


> gosh.. I WONDER who interpreted that?
> 
> 
> *yawn*



Yea i guess there really isn't much to say when the man is up there on TV telling you the things you claim he isn't huh?  You people are the same that claimed Hitler was a saint the whole time.  A little committed to the lie aren't you?  The guy gets up there and screams destroy Israel and that is the best you can do?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 1, 2008)

steeliniraq said:


> Yea i guess there really isn't much to say when the man is up there on TV telling you the things you claim he isn't huh?  You people are the same that claimed Hitler was a saint the whole time.  A little committed to the lie aren't you?  The guy gets up there and screams destroy Israel and that is the best you can do?



again, who do you think interpreted that video?  he was talking about ZIONISTS.  You know, those who currently think that isreal is a JEWISH nation despite the palis.. Indeed, your accusation of hitler support couldn't be more ironic.  


Here.. feel free to read the fucking speech yourself.

And, just so you know, ZIONISM has more in common with NAZIS than anyone calling for a non-racist standard of citizenship in israel.

Text of Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's Speech
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/30/w...66800&en=5035dfc8b7afc70d&ei=5070&oref=slogin



But, i guess it's not really a fucking shocker that you'd rely on a knee jerk reaction and a massive dose of ignorance to respond with a stupid post.


----------



## steeliniraq (Sep 1, 2008)

Shogun said:


> again, who do you think interpreted that video?  he was talking about ZIONISTS.  You know, those who currently think that isreal is a JEWISH nation despite the palis.. Indeed, your accusation of hitler support couldn't be more ironic.
> 
> 
> Here.. feel free to read the fucking speech yourself.
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 1, 2008)

oh.. so you can read his mind then?  Here... what am I thinking now?  He's clearly spoken against ZIONISTS.  He's stated that he wants to wipe ZIONISTS off the map.  It doesn't really shock me that, in the face of EVIDENCE, you stick to believing pretty much what you want to believe.

UNSTABLE COUNTRIES?  Oh, you mean like the one that HAS nukes "secretly" who puts a premium on being a specific ETHNICITY?  yea.. tell me another nazi joke, dude.

And, until you can start predicting the future a little better than you have during the last 8years you really can't assume anything about it.

Of course you don't look into it.  It fits your goofy opinion to believe whatever it is you want to believe DESPITE THE FUCKING EVIDENCE.  You, sir, ARE the weakest link.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

"Investing in Iran in 2008," Sneh told his Austrian hosts, "is like investing in the Krupp steelworks in 1938, it's a high risk investment." The Austrians, according to Sneh, turned pale.[/QUOTE]


do you think many on here will know what Krupp steelworks was?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> The *Zionist Nazi Jews* who control Israel are the scum of the earth,
> 
> Israel is the bully of the region. All Israel does is terrorize their neighbors.
> 
> ...


 thats an oxymoron if there ever was one


sorry, if the Islamic countries that border Isreal didnt attack them there would be peace


----------



## Bootneck (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> The whole world will rejoice when Israel No longer exists!!



As it will when Islamic fundamentalism/extremism no longer exists.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Bootneck said:


> As it will when Islamic fundamentalism/extremism no longer exists.


ya know, that right there is proof the problem is NOT Israel
while there might be a few extreemists that want Israel to wipe out all of Islam, it is wide spread in Islam to wipe out Israel


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> "Investing in Iran in 2008," Sneh told his Austrian hosts, "is like investing in the Krupp steelworks in 1938, it's a high risk investment." The Austrians, according to Sneh, turned pale.
> 
> 
> 
> do you think many on here will know what Krupp steelworks was?



It was and still is a German steel company. The owner during WW2 was tried as a war criminal for using slave labor. What do I win?


----------



## Seraph (Sep 1, 2008)

onthefence said:


> ...What do I win?



You fail to use the 'Quote' feature properly so you win nothing


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Seraph said:


> You fail to use the 'Quote' feature properly so you win nothing


he can fix it


----------



## Orange_Juice (Sep 1, 2008)

Attack immienent? To help McCain's campaign? 

Dutch intel: US to strike Iran in coming weeks | Iran news | Jerusalem Post


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Orange_Juice said:


> Attack immienent? To help McCain's campaign?
> 
> Dutch intel: US to strike Iran in coming weeks | Iran news | Jerusalem Post


well, according to THAT report, the Dutch have already been attacking Iran



> The report claimed that the Dutch operation had been "extremely successful," and had been stopped because the US military was planning to hit targets that were "connected with the Dutch espionage action."


----------



## steeliniraq (Sep 1, 2008)

Shogun said:


> oh.. so you can read his mind then?  Here... what am I thinking now?  He's clearly spoken against ZIONISTS.  He's stated that he wants to wipe ZIONISTS off the map.  It doesn't really shock me that, in the face of EVIDENCE, you stick to believing pretty much what you want to believe.
> 
> UNSTABLE COUNTRIES?  Oh, you mean like the one that HAS nukes "secretly" who puts a premium on being a specific ETHNICITY?  yea.. tell me another nazi joke, dude.
> 
> ...



Evidence?  Are you for real or you just pulling my chain?  

Zionism, the national movement for the return of the Jewish people to their homeland and the resumption of Jewish sovereignty in the Land of Israel, advocated, from its inception, tangible as well as spiritual aims. Jews of all persuasions, left and right, religious and secular, joined to form the Zionist movement and worked together toward these goals. Disagreements led to rifts, but ultimately, the common goal of a Jewish state in its ancient homeland was attained. The term Zionism was coined in 1890 by Nathan Birnbaum. 

So....you are saying he just wants to kill Jews?  I guess thats ok in your world.  

"UNSTABLE COUNTRIES?  Oh, you mean like the one that HAS nukes "secretly" who puts a premium on being a specific ETHNICITY?  yea.. tell me another nazi joke, dude."

So tell me how are the homosexuals doing in Iran?  So you are saying the ZIONIST don't allow people of other races in but yet isn't that exactly what Iran does?

And, until you can start predicting the future a little better than you have during the last 8years you really can't assume anything about it.

And for me predicting the future how have I done that in the last eight years?
Please provide proof!


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

Seraph said:


> You fail to use the 'Quote' feature properly so you win nothing



Don't think the question was directed at you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2008)

steeliniraq said:


> So tell me how are the homosexuals doing in Iran?


There are NO homos in Iran.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> There are NO homos in Iran.


killed em all, eh?
or at least you THINK you have


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> There are NO homos in Iran.



Iran has no public homos. Iran has closet homos.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2008)

onthefence said:


> Iran has no public homos. Iran has closet homos.


Do you know this from personal experiance?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 1, 2008)

Seraph said:


> You fail to use the 'Quote' feature properly so you win nothing



Actually it was the original poster who did not use the quote feature coorectly. Look closer junior. 

So like I said before, I knew the answer, what do I win?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

i dont think iran cares or understands the potential of nuclear power.  Face it, any mid east country using nukes, simply kills themselves with the radioactive fallout.  no such thing to my knowing of a pinpoint nuke.  they live too close to each other to nuke each other...


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> There are NO homos in Iran.



o please prove that statement....lol...there are homosexuals in all countries....matter of fact there is a film trying to be made about transvestites in iran.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> o please prove that statement....lol...there are homosexuals in all countries.


The President of Iran publicly stated in a speech that "there are NO homosexuals in Iran"


----------



## editec (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> There are NO homos in Iran.


 
Oh yeah, agent provocateur, alright.

Nobody's as stupid as you're playing at, sport.


----------



## Zoomie1980 (Sep 2, 2008)

Seraph said:


> Iran wouldnt use nukes against Israel for the same reasons Russia didnt against America.
> 
> Israels tactic of preventing Arab nations going nuclear just isnt a viable long term strategy. Nuclear technology is old now and getting easier to do all the time, and with global warming nuclear is becoming a much more desirable way to produce energy. Israel really should try to get on with its neighbours instead of threatening them.



The Arabs have attacked Isreal six times in the past 50 years and got their collective clocks cleaned every time.  Israel has never attacked the Arabs.  It is the Arabs that refuse to recognize Israel's right to exist, not the other way around.  Israel will take out any Iranian nuclear facility if they determine it is about to go operational.  They did it to Syria last year, did to Iraq in 1980, and will do it to Iran, too, and like the first two, we will be in full support of them.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> The President of Iran publicly stated in a speech that "there are NO homosexuals in Iran"



..and there are no beaches in Australia...


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> The President of Iran publicly stated in a speech that "there are NO homosexuals in Iran"



you are retarded


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 2, 2008)

onthefence said:


> you are retarded


Why the attack??


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Why the attack??


because you would have to be retarded to think that just because that moron in Iran said it, that it makes it so


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> The President of Iran publicly stated in a speech that "there are NO homosexuals in Iran"




that is your statement proof?   the president said....well damn is that like...they said?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Why the attack??



When you make a retarded statement, I respond in kind. Your "proof" is equivalent to President Bush saying that the United States has no mentally challenged citizens. It simply isn't true and everyone knows this except you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 2, 2008)

onthefence said:


> When you make a retarded statement, I respond in kind. Your "proof" is equivalent to President Bush saying that the United States has no mentally challenged citizens. It simply isn't true and everyone knows this except you.


Iran has capital punishment for homos.

If a sodomite is discovered. They are given a permanent cure for their sickness.

So in essence, the Iranian President is correct.

There are NO homos in Iran.


----------



## editec (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran has capital punishment for homos.
> 
> If a sodomite is discovered. They are given a permanent cure for their sickness.
> 
> ...


 
Nonsense.

At best he might be able to claim that there are no openly homosexual people in Iran.


----------



## jillian (Sep 2, 2008)

editec said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> At best he might be able to claim that there are no openly homosexual people in Iran.



Well, of course there aren't... they kill them.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

steeliniraq said:


> Evidence?  Are you for real or you just pulling my chain?
> 
> Zionism, the national movement for the return of the Jewish people to their homeland and the resumption of Jewish sovereignty in the Land of Israel, advocated, from its inception, tangible as well as spiritual aims. Jews of all persuasions, left and right, religious and secular, joined to form the Zionist movement and worked together toward these goals. Disagreements led to rifts, but ultimately, the common goal of a Jewish state in its ancient homeland was attained. The term Zionism was coined in 1890 by Nathan Birnbaum.
> 
> ...





THEIR homeland just like the ARYANS thought about Germany, eh dude?  Like I said, you can go ahead and make an excuse for THAT ethnicity if you need to but you are no better than those validating the LAST master race and a state sponsored premium on a specific ethnicity.  JEWS ARE NOT THE ONLY PEOPLE WITH A HISTORY ON THAT LAND.  I realize that may come as a shock to you but, hey, this is what evidence is all about.

And, just so you know, JEWS /= ZIONINSTS.  ZIONISTS /= JEWS.  Again, your ignorance goes a long way in facilitating your racist opinion and absolute disinterest in the FACT of what was and what wasn't said.  Feel free to read the fucking speech.  It's not his fault that you are too stupid to see the difference between being a zionist and being jewish.

And, Iran isn't the only gay hating nation in this world, dude.  I suggest you wake the fuck up and look around you right before you vote against gay rights in THIS country.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> killed em all, eh?
> or at least you THINK you have



Kinda makes you yearn for the same kind of "religious freedom", eh?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Kinda makes you yearn for the same kind of "religious freedom", eh?


no, i prefer our constitutional religious freedoms


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no, i prefer our constitutional religious freedoms



oh, you mean the first amendment right to discriminate according to religious objection?  Did you want to reiterate just how CARAZY Iran is for their fundamental attitude again?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> oh, you mean the first amendment right to discriminate according to religious objection?  Did you want to reiterate just how CARAZY Iran is for their fundamental attitude again?


WTF are you talking about


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm talking about the freedom of religion that allows our own fundies to continually hate on gays while you sit there and act like Iran is the last bastion of hateful fundamentalism.  Do I need to slow this down for you?  do you need a fucking picture or video?  Should I wrap this post up in a chocolate fucking bon bon for you?  Parley Usted Ingles, motherfucker?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I'm talking about the freedom of religion that allows our own fundies to continually hate on gays while you sit there and act like Iran is the last bastion of hateful fundamentalism.  Do I need to slow this down for you?  do you need a fucking picture or video?  Should I wrap this post up in a chocolate fucking bon bon for you?  Parley Usted Ingles, motherfucker?


yeah, show me where i have supported attacks on gays
you dont know me from adam, you asshole
grow the fuck up and stop believe all the bullshit the dems feed you about conservatives


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, show me where i have supported attacks on gays
> you dont know me from adam, you asshole
> grow the fuck up and stop believe all the bullshit the dems feed you about conservatives




The religous freedom to discriminate against gays is THE conservative platform, fuckstick.  WHO, between DEMS AND PUBS, do you think is busy voting AGAINST GAY RIGHTS?  Please, after you wipe the cum off of your face do try and keep up with this conversation.  Hell, LETS look at some EVIDENCE, shall we you angry fucking ass polyp?



* GOP renews fight against gay marriage*
CNN.com - GOP renews fight against gay marriage - Jun 5, 2006


now PLEASE.  TELL ME HOW IRAN is the only bastion of fundamentalism in this world.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> The religous freedom to discriminate against gays is THE conservative platform, fuckstick. WHO, between DEMS AND PUBS, do you think is busy voting AGAINST GAY RIGHTS? Please, after you wipe the cum off of your face do try and keep up with this conversation. Hell, LETS look at some EVIDENCE, shall we you angry fucking ass polyp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, you take that out of context and i dont support that effort in the first place, i say get the government out of marriage completely

you need to stop thinking that all republicans are the same


and btw asshole, you are the stupid one


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no, you take that out of context and i dont support that effort in the first place, i say get the government out of marriage completely
> 
> you need to stop thinking that all republicans are the same
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!

yea, it's taken WAAAAAAY out of context to see REPUBLICANS and AMERICAN CHRISTIAN FUNDIES continually VOTE in the same vein as iranian fundies ACT against gays!

yea, dude!  believe that!

Hey, I'll stick to providing evidence on this one all day long.  You can act like a bitch and cry that you are being generalized if you want BUT, at the end of the day, it's still YOUR party that has more in common with "there are no gays in iran" than mine.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> yea, it's taken WAAAAAAY out of context to see REPUBLICANS and AMERICAN CHRISTIAN FUNDIES continually VOTE in the same vein as iranian fundies ACT against gays!
> 
> ...


bullshit

but you can continue to post like a fucking moron all day if you want


----------



## steeliniraq (Sep 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> THEIR homeland just like the ARYANS thought about Germany, eh dude?  Like I said, you can go ahead and make an excuse for THAT ethnicity if you need to but you are no better than those validating the LAST master race and a state sponsored premium on a specific ethnicity.  JEWS ARE NOT THE ONLY PEOPLE WITH A HISTORY ON THAT LAND.  I realize that may come as a shock to you but, hey, this is what evidence is all about.
> 
> And, just so you know, JEWS /= ZIONINSTS.  ZIONISTS /= JEWS.  Again, your ignorance goes a long way in facilitating your racist opinion and absolute disinterest in the FACT of what was and what wasn't said.  Feel free to read the fucking speech.  It's not his fault that you are too stupid to see the difference between being a zionist and being jewish.
> 
> And, Iran isn't the only gay hating nation in this world, dude.  I suggest you wake the fuck up and look around you right before you vote against gay rights in THIS country.



Dude, what the hell are you talking about?  Go back and read what I wrote!  My point was the prez of Iran hates gays.  Way to fuck that up!  Also I must have a very racist mind saying it isn't right for Iran to hate on Israel and I understand why Israel doesn't want Iran having a nuclear capability.


----------



## steeliniraq (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> bullshit
> 
> but you can continue to post like a fucking moron all day if you want



Hey man dont worry about this crazy bastard.  He has been screaming all kinds of crazy crap for the last few days.  He was screaming to me how great Iran was and then i brought up the gay issue in Iran and he called me the racist, lol!  The guy has no clue what people are even saying before he posts.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

steeliniraq said:


> Hey man dont worry about this crazy bastard.  He has been screaming all kinds of crazy crap for the last few days.  He was screaming to me how great Iran was and then i brought up the gay issue in Iran and he called me the racist, lol!  The guy has no clue what people are even saying before he posts.


lol i just laugh at morons like this
its just too funny to take serious


----------



## NumberFour (Sep 30, 2008)

It's the height of irony that much of the negative attention that falls on the malaria infested swamp that is the Iranian regime is due to their anti gay stance.

It's not the child executions, it's not the barbaric methods of doing it (stoning and slow hanging), it's not the appalling human rights abuses, and it's not their call to destroy Israel (in whatever form you imagine it to be, that's an incredible statement from a president of any country)... and certainly it's not their export of terrorism worldwide.

It's because they suppress gays.

Irony indeed.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 30, 2008)

steeliniraq said:


> Dude, what the hell are you talking about?  Go back and read what I wrote!  My point was the prez of Iran hates gays.  Way to fuck that up!  Also I must have a very racist mind saying it isn't right for Iran to hate on Israel and I understand why Israel doesn't want Iran having a nuclear capability.



Of course you do.. of COURSE you do.  I mean, you and the average fundie who wants nukes in iran have NOTHING IN COMMON!




Hell, let's talk about the king of fucking ironies here and pretend that North American politics is like a fucking bastion of gay equality and consideration while we talk shit about Iran.. Hell, that's almost as ironic as accusing Iran of terrorism.. despite the west actually invading a nation over phantom WMDs.  Truly, ironies abound.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 30, 2008)

steeliniraq said:


> Hey man dont worry about this crazy bastard.  He has been screaming all kinds of crazy crap for the last few days.  He was screaming to me how great Iran was and then i brought up the gay issue in Iran and he called me the racist, lol!  The guy has no clue what people are even saying before he posts.




por que?  post the thread, pussy.  I'll stand by my posts and you won't find a sinlge "iran is great" in any of them.  Hey, I bet it takes a few more net butt buddies to rally enough courage for another one of your mind boggling retorts, eh?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 30, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> lol i just laugh at morons like this
> its just too funny to take serious



You can laugh all you want, buddy..  Hell, hindsight is a joke that we are ALL  laughing at these days.


----------



## eots (Sep 30, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> It's the height of irony that much of the negative attention that falls on the malaria infested swamp that is the Iranian regime is due to their anti gay stance.
> 
> It's not the child executions, it's not the barbaric methods of doing it (stoning and slow hanging), it's not the appalling human rights abuses, and it's not their call to destroy Israel (in whatever form you imagine it to be, that's an incredible statement from a president of any country)... and certainly it's not their export of terrorism worldwide.
> 
> ...



THE MALARIA INFESTED SWAMP THAT IS IRAN
YouTube - WOW- Slide show of images in Iran MEDIA WILL NOT SHOW YOU


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> It's the height of irony that much of the negative attention that falls on the malaria infested swamp that is the Iranian regime is due to their anti gay stance.


Iran doesn't have any gays


----------



## NumberFour (Sep 30, 2008)

eots said:


> THE MALARIA INFESTED SWAMP THAT IS IRAN
> YouTube - WOW- Slide show of images in Iran MEDIA WILL NOT SHOW YOU



If you read my post again you'll see I said "...that is the Iranian *regime*", not Iran.

I respect the ancient Iranian people, and feel sorry for them for living under the revolutionary regime. I wish them luck in overthrowing it.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran doesn't have any gays



meanwhile back at the reality ranch...iran has gays and it has a high number of herion addicts.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2008)

The President of Iran said that there are NO homos in Iran.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> If you read my post again you'll see I said "...that is the Iranian *regime*", not Iran.
> 
> I respect the ancient Iranian people, and feel sorry for them for living under the revolutionary regime. I wish them luck in overthrowing it.


The people of Iran love their country and their President.

It's just the Western media that makes up lies about Iran


----------



## NumberFour (Sep 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> The people of Iran love their country and their President.
> 
> It's just the Western media that makes up lies about Iran



Ahmedinejad was "elected" with less than 20% voter turnout. Of those 20%, if he was elected with 70% of the vote (that's pretty much a landslide), that means only %14 of Iran's eligible voters wanted him. That was BEFORE he made a shitty economy even worse, and embarrassed Iran internationally, and managed to isolate it with his nuclear weapons ambitions.

How many of those 14% do you think still support him?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> How many of those 14% do you think still support him?


All of them, plus the millions that didn't vote support him.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 30, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> Ahmedinejad was "elected" with less than 20% voter turnout. Of those 20%, if he was elected with 70% of the vote (that's pretty much a landslide), that means only %14 of Iran's eligible voters wanted him. That was BEFORE he made a shitty economy even worse, and embarrassed Iran internationally, and managed to isolate it with his nuclear weapons ambitions.
> 
> How many of those 14% do you think still support him?



Given Israel's manhandling of the last Palistinian election do you REALLY want to point fingers are trumped up election, dude?  Really?  Nuclear Weapons ambitions?  Taking your news strait from jpost, I see..


----------



## NumberFour (Sep 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> All of them, plus the millions that didn't vote support him.



Even the conservatives within the regime don't like him. Not his economic policies, nor the way he continues to embarrass Iran on the international stage.



Shogun said:


> Really?  Nuclear Weapons ambitions?  Taking your news strait from jpost, I see..


You belong to a very small group of people on earth who still does not believe that Iran is after the bomb. Or maybe (and that's what I think about you) you do believe Iran's after the bomb, and you'd really like the mullah regime to get their hands on it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> Even the conservatives within the regime don't like him. Not his economic policies, nor the way he continues to embarrass Iran on the international stage.
> 
> 
> You belong to a very small group of people on earth who still does not believe that Iran is after the bomb. Or maybe (and that's what I think about you) you do believe Iran's after the bomb, and you'd really like the mullah regime to get their hands on it.


He doesn't embarrass Iran by telling the truth.

That's what the Iranian people admire about him.

Iran is a soverign nation and has every right to produce a nuclear bomb to protect their country.


----------



## NumberFour (Sep 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> He doesn't embarrass Iran by telling the truth.
> 
> That's what the Iranian people admire about him.


No, that is what backwards Basijis and brainwashed reactionaries like about him.



> Iran is a soverign nation and has every right to produce a nuclear bomb to protect their country.


Excuse me, a "right"?

Then the west has a right to stop the gang of scum that controls the Iranian nation by any means necessary.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 30, 2008)

gosh.. it's so hard for a zionist to look for an excuse to invade poland.. er, iran.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> Then the west has a right to stop the gang of scum that controls the Iranian nation by any means necessary.


It is none of our business if Iran has the bomb.


----------



## NumberFour (Sep 30, 2008)

Shogun said:


> gosh.. it's so hard for a zionist to look for an excuse to invade poland.. er, iran.


I don't want Iran to be invaded. I want the Iranian nation to shake off the revolutionary regime.



Sunni Man said:


> It is none of our business if Iran has the bomb.



It definitely is, given what they've been doing for the last 30 years.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2008)

Iran hasn't invaded anyone for almost 300 years

And they are NO threat to the United States.


----------



## NumberFour (Sep 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran hasn't invaded anyone for almost 300 years
> 
> And they are NO threat to the United States.



You are used to see structured armies marching on an enemy. In that sense, Iran has not invaded any country in "almost 300 years" (actually they did in the 80s --> into Iraq... in the course of the war).

Their modus operandi is different. Setting up the Lebanese Hizballah, the Iraqi Mahdi army, having spies and covert agents in countries all over the gulf who have Shiite populations who are engaged in subversive activities, funding and training terrorist groups in different countries... these are the ways modern assymetric war is waged.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2008)

If Iran can defeat the Israelie government and rid the world of the Zionist fascists.

Iran will be doing the whole world a great favor!!


----------



## cbi0090 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> If Iran can defeat the Israelie government and rid the world of the Zionist fascists.
> 
> Iran will be doing the whole world a great favor!!



You just blew everything you previously said to hell.  Your a bigot of the worst kind and the world would be better off without you and your kind, thank you very much.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 30, 2008)

*You belong to a very small group of people on earth who still does not believe that Iran is after the bomb. Or maybe (and that's what I think about you) you do believe Iran's after the bomb, and you'd really like the mullah regime to get their hands on it.
*


Given the historic bullshit nature of jewish media who will report anything it needs to in order to goad the US into attacking Iran, I think I'll sit and laugh about your take on the demographics.  

lemme guess.. is this where you insist that Im just looking for iran to kill some jews?  WOW.  Haven't heard THAT cry wolf excuse before, dude.  Jeez...  what, do they press you all from the same fucking master file these days?

Face it.  No one cares that you cry wolf when we all know damn well that you'd claim the sky is green if you thought it would get a western nation to pounce on Iran.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 30, 2008)

cbi0090 said:


> You just blew everything you previously said to hell.  Your a bigot of the worst kind and the world would be better off without you and your kind, thank you very much.



funny though..  We could take his specific words and they would all of a sudden be heroic if they came from a zionist jew talking about muslim iran..


no, really.. funny how that works.. It's probably not obvious what kind of double standard applies..  South Africa indeed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 30, 2008)

cbi0090 said:


> You just blew everything you previously said to hell.  Your a bigot of the worst kind and the world would be better off without you and your kind, thank you very much.


If you noticed. I was only refering to the Zionist leadership of Israel that needs to be put out of power.

I have nothing against the Jewish people and wish them no harm.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Sep 30, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> Ahmedinejad was "elected" with less than 20% voter turnout. Of those 20%, if he was elected with 70% of the vote (that's pretty much a landslide), that means only %14 of Iran's eligible voters wanted him. That was BEFORE he made a shitty economy even worse, and embarrassed Iran internationally, and managed to isolate it with his nuclear weapons ambitions.
> 
> How many of those 14% do you think still support him?



Is there a source for that?? I'm curious because it's a very good point- only 14% of the total electorate voted for the guy? I had heard before that he wasn't very popular, but that says a lot. It also goes well to point out that he doesn't run the show in Iran anyway- the Supreme Leader is the... uh, supreme leader of Iran, whose position is always conveniently absent from the media. He's stated before in regards to Israel that he backs the peace proposal of the Arab Conference of 2002, which "recognizes" Israel upon the condition of a free and independent, pre-1967 borders Palestine. 

As for the recent Israeli threats against Iran, this article was pretty illuminating:



			
				WSWS.org said:
			
		

> According to the Guardians sources, the talks were so sensitive that they were held in private, with no note-takers in attendance. They said that Olmert took it [the refusal of a US green light] as where they were at the moment, and that the US position was unlikely to change as long as Bush was in office.
> 
> Bushs refusal to sanction an attack was apparently based on several factors. Firstly, the US was concerned that such an attack would provoke Iran to retaliate, which would probably include a wave of attacks on US military and contract personnel in Iraq, and Afghanistan and US shipping in the Gulf. Iraqs Shiite-dominated government, installed by the US, retains close ties with and is dependent upon Tehran.
> 
> ...



Israel's plan to attack Iran confirmed


----------



## NumberFour (Oct 1, 2008)

Epsilon Delta said:


> Is there a source for that?? I'm curious because it's a very good point- only 14% of the total electorate voted for the guy? I had heard before that he wasn't very popular, but that says a lot. It also goes well to point out that he doesn't run the show in Iran anyway- the Supreme Leader is the... uh, supreme leader of Iran, whose position is always conveniently absent from the media. He's stated before in regards to Israel that he backs the peace proposal of the Arab Conference of 2002, which "recognizes" Israel upon the condition of a free and independent, pre-1967 borders Palestine.
> 
> As for the recent Israeli threats against Iran, this article was pretty illuminating:
> 
> ...



I think I was wrong about the 14%.
MEMRI: Inquiry and Analysis Series - No. 229

There was a 15% voter turnout for the Teheran mayorship race in which Ahmedinejad was elected (2003).

But the 2005 presidential vote also had low voter turnout -- 27.5 million out of over 65 million (approximately 60% of eligible voters.) That is because of several reasons:

* over 2000 reformist candidates were disqualified from elections by Khamenei for not meeting some requirements -- their supporters stayed home.

* the previous president, Khatami, a reformer, was undermined by Khamenei (the real boss) at every turn, and was unable to execute his policy and fulfill his election promises. Liberal minded people felt like their vote did not count, and thus stayed home on election day since they felt there would be no point.

* the guy who ran against Ahmedinejad was more liberal than Ahmedinejad, but is still very very conservative. For example, he has an international arrest warrant issued against him for his involvement of ordering and financing the bombing of a community center in Argentina in 1994. Not much choice there.

* there are some signs of electoral fraud (read the MEMRI link above).

* there was an organized boycott by the masses in response to the disqualification of the liberal candidates and Khatami's figurative castration by Khamenei, hoping that it would discredit the "elections" and somehow lead to concessions from the revolutionary regime. What they got as a result was Ahmedinejad.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> I think I was wrong about the 14%.
> MEMRI: Inquiry and Analysis Series - No. 229
> 
> There was a 15% voter turnout for the Teheran mayorship race in which Ahmedinejad was elected (2003).
> ...


 

well, THAT is considered GOOD turnout here in the USA


----------



## NumberFour (Oct 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> well, THAT [60% voter turnout] is considered GOOD turnout here in the USA



You're right.

But I have a strong feeling that there was some serious data manipulation by the mullahs.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> But I have a strong feeling that there was some serious data manipulation by the mullahs.


Kind of like the Bush / Gore 2000 presidentual election fraud?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2008)

DATA MANIPULATION?  Gosh, that charge just doesn't carry much weight this side of the last pali election which was determined by which candidate was acceptable to israel.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Oct 1, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> I think I was wrong about the 14%.
> MEMRI: Inquiry and Analysis Series - No. 229
> 
> There was a 15% voter turnout for the Teheran mayorship race in which Ahmedinejad was elected (2003).
> ...



None of it very surprising. It's not a secret that Iran's "democracy" is centrally planned. 

But one thing: 27.5 million out of 65 million is about 42%, so... Do you mean that about 60 percent of eligible voters _didn't_ vote?


----------



## NumberFour (Oct 1, 2008)

In addition to the "data manipulation" (electoral fraud) consider this:


 Ahmedinejad promised to tackle poverty. Iran's got plenty of poor people due to the special way the revolutionary regime handles the economy.
 He is the first president who is not an ayat'allah (ayatollah).

He might have fooled people who don't know him, who live outside of Teheran, into believing he's less radical. This was all before Iran's nuclear program and his own lunacy were exposed.


----------



## NumberFour (Oct 1, 2008)

Epsilon Delta said:


> None of it very surprising. It's not a secret that Iran's "democracy" is centrally planned.
> 
> But one thing: 27.5 million out of 65 million is about 42%, so... Do you mean that about 60 percent of eligible voters _didn't_ vote?



No... 60% of eligible voters (which is less than 65 mil) = 27.5 mil.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 1, 2008)

NumberFour said:


> In addition to the "data manipulation" (electoral fraud) consider this:
> 
> 
> Ahmedinejad promised to tackle poverty. Iran's got plenty of poor people due to the special way the revolutionary regime handles the economy.




That's funny!!

Aren't we in the middle of the worst financial disaster since the Great Depression?

Isn't the America President begging for 700 Billion dollar bail out because the U.S. economy is in the toilet?

And you want to point the finger at Iran and their leadership about their economy!!!!


----------



## cbi0090 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> If you noticed. I was only refering to the Zionist leadership of Israel that needs to be put out of power.
> 
> I have nothing against the Jewish people and wish them no harm.



And the religious leaders of Iran are any better??  Have you ever picked up a history book?  Theocracy is the worst form of government ever, I don't care where you apply it...Islam, Christianity, Judism, and so on.  You think Zionists are extreme?  Look at Iran.  Both sides are morons, but at least Isreal has some form of democratic government.  Iran on the other hand is operating under some medieval theocratic kingship, like Europe did under the Pope hundreds of years ago.  Why do you think they marched off to crusade in the middle east in those times?  Cause they were idiots, following some old farts idea of Gods command.  Only that took place hundreds of years ago, like when we thought the world was flat.  Iran is doing the same thing today and they aren't even being imaginative about it.  Their just picking up the same ole line Hitler gave them 50 years ago.


----------



## Gurdari (Oct 6, 2008)

Seraph said:


> What Im trying to say is attempting to prevent hostile countries around them gaining nuclear technology indefinitely isnt feasible. A better option is to address the reasons they are hostile.



But that might prevent hostilities from happening... haha

Maybe we look at the actions of nations, instead of their words. It is clear how much the nuclear powers respect 'playing by the rules', after all - half of them don't even bother with the NPT, except to waive it at Iran.


----------

